# morire in un garage



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

ritornando alla questione dello shibari mi venivano da fare due riflessioni.
la prima è che se vuoi accostarti a certi giochi che qualcuno azzarda a definire "arte" (dopo la morte di una ragazza mi vergogno un po' anche solo a scriverlo ma...le origini di questa pratica hanno queste velleità)
devi essere in grado di saperli gestire.guardando l'intreccio delle varie corde nel primo post, infatti, mi chiedevo quanta abilità e conoscenza occorresse far effettuarli...più di un marinaio.
in secondo luogo la solita irrispettosa volgarizzazione della morte che mette alla berlina questa giovane spettacolarizzando un vero dramma , costringendo i suoi familiari a vergognarsene senza nemmeno il rispetto di tanto lutto.
di tutto quello che di bello avrà fatto questa ragazza ad emergere sarà sempre la vergogna di una pratica "sconcia" in uno squallido garage.
impietosamente


----------

